# Hilfe, WOW-Ordner platzt bald



## MadBrease (30. März 2010)

Hi,

Mein WOW Ordner hat stolze 16,8 GB. Da WOW (auch vorm Patch) öftermal nicht so rund lief entschied ich mich zur neuinstallation.

Interface und WTF Ordner (je ca 200MB...jaja, hab viele Addons^^) gesichert und WOW Ordner in den Eimer.

Von der Blizz-Seite den Clienten runtergeladen und alles installiert inkl. aktuelle Patches.

Nach der Neuinstallation hatte der neue WOW-Ordner 16,4GB (Patchzeugs gelöscht und alten Interface und WTF-ordner wieder reinkopeirt).

Mir fiel auf das in dem Ordner "Daten" etliche mpq-Dateien sind...sind die Spielrelevant (denk schon da die mehrere GB haben)


Was mich nun juckt...wie groß ist euer Ordner zur Zeit und wo könnte ich Platz schaffen. N Kumpel hat nur 13 GB was mich hier eben wundert da meines taufrisch ist.


----------



## WHIGGA (30. März 2010)

17,8 GB hatt mein wow ordner


----------



## KilJael (30. März 2010)

Nachm Patchen werden die Patch Dateien nicht gelöscht, wenn du die raus kickst wird der Ordner um einiges kleiner


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (30. März 2010)

16,7 GB

Und ich verstehe nicht was der Titel einem sagen soll.


----------



## Tiferio (30. März 2010)

ich weiß nich was ich falsch mache bei mir sinds 19,5 GB


----------



## Magexe (30. März 2010)

Ich hab nur 15GB
Aber sei froh, gibt Spiele die haben weit mehr *hust*AOC*Hust* da haste glaube ich eine Systemanforderungs angabe von 32gb ^^


----------



## Vadesh (30. März 2010)

21,6 GB


----------



## Ganos (30. März 2010)

Bei mir 17,7GB.....aber irendwie störts mich nich ^^


----------



## Mightyskull (30. März 2010)

was sind schon 16 gb fürn spiel wo doch jeder heutzutage(fast jeder) ne 500gb+ platte drin hat


----------



## Huggybaer (30. März 2010)

Mightyskull schrieb:


> was sind schon 16 gb fürn spiel wo doch jeder heutzutage(fast jeder) ne 500gb+ platte drin hat



ja schon, aber wenn mans auf ne ssd packen will isses schon nen bissel teuer ;-)


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

Solange du noch genug Speicher frei hast isses doch Wayne^^ Mein ordner (Patch 3.2, länger nicht mehr ongewesen) 18,7 GB (20.087.975.984 Bytes)
Liegt an den 1.255 Screenshots die ich drinhabe xD


----------



## Morvkeem (30. März 2010)

Toll ich habs 2x mit je ~25gb drauf .... mich störts ned, kauf mir demnächst 1tb platte ...


----------



## Grushdak (30. März 2010)

@ TE

Sag mal, ich habe zwar auch so einige AddOns installiert ...
doch wieso hat Dein WTF Ordner ca 200 MB?
Bei mir sind es da grad mal knapp 9 MB

Ansonsten ....

Error Ordner geleert?
Update Ordner geleert?
Screenshot- Ordner gesichert (z.B. USB Stick) und danach geleert?

Bei mir sind's 16,5 GB


----------



## Thufeist (30. März 2010)

Mein WoW ist 25,2GB groß.. aber ich finde in Zeiten wo es Festplatten mit 1,5TB Pattern gibt, ist das auch nicht mehr soviel.. ^^


----------



## Renox110 (30. März 2010)

19,1


----------



## NightKnoTEngage (30. März 2010)

17,4


----------



## xxhajoxx (30. März 2010)

19.1gb mein WoW macht aber keine Probleme


----------



## Powerflower (30. März 2010)

21,1 gb voll mit wow von... 2 terrabyte kp aber mich juckts nicht Global Agenda hat jetzt schon 8,05 Gb belegt und das game is wohl lang nicht fertig... heutzutage etwas normaleres


----------



## Erdnusskopf (30. März 2010)

16,6GB inkl. allem drum und dran.


----------



## MrBlaki (30. März 2010)

Ich komme auf 18,2 ^^

Ich wüsste aber mal gerne wo dein Problem ist?
Ist deine Festplatte zu klein und du hast sorgen das wenn weitere Patches kommen du keinen PLatz mehr hast? ^^


----------



## Ronas (30. März 2010)

17,4


----------



## Einfaltspinsel (30. März 2010)

24,3 schon recht viel aber andere spiele sind da echt übler aoc hat ja zum installieren 2 DVDs mit 16gb und dann kommen noch die patches dazu


----------



## HirschQ (30. März 2010)

22,3 gb ^^


----------



## Grakuhl (30. März 2010)

also ich hab auch so 19,5GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da ich ne 1tb festplatte hab juckt mich das eig herzlich wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cold Play (30. März 2010)

also ka warum aber mein ordner hat 20,2 GB ... hmm^^


----------



## Traklar (30. März 2010)

19,9GB mit Screenshot-Ordner wär ich bei 21,5GB (so an die 5000+ Pics im Laufe der Jahre gemacht). Dabei ist anzumerken, dass alle Patchdateien gelöscht wurden. Außerdem hab ich für jeden Charakter ein individuelles Interface, was den Addon-Ordner auf gut 870 MB bringt.


Das alles ist aber nichts im Vergleich zu meinen TES 4 Oblivion Ordner. Der hat satte 39,5GB. Umfasst rund 400 Mods, von kleinen 512kb Mods bis großen 1,6GB Mods. (Game allein hat ca. 6-8GB gehabt).


----------



## Hexenfluch (30. März 2010)

ein trick is den nach nem großen patch zu löschen und dan neu installieren dan läd man nur den großen patch und nicht alle da durch wird er 1-2gb kleiner


----------



## Isaya (30. März 2010)

Morvkeem schrieb:


> Toll ich habs 2x mit je ~25gb drauf .... mich störts ned, kauf mir demnächst 1tb platte ...



Wie... willst du eine Festülatte mit 1tb voll bekommen? Ich habe 2 im PC und bekomme noch nicht einmal die eine mit gerade mal 100gb voll...


----------



## Darerus93 (30. März 2010)

Ich hab 25,1GB aber mit Patches und 800 Screenshots und über 180 Addons (xD) die ich natürlich aber nicht alle benutze ;D



Isaya schrieb:


> Wie... willst du eine Festülatte mit 1tb voll bekommen? Ich habe 2 im PC und bekomme noch nicht einmal die eine mit gerade mal 100gb voll...



Ich hab insgesammt 1,2TB (mit externer) und hab noch 9GB frei ^^


----------



## Thromkal (30. März 2010)

22,2 GB :-)
Hab noch Patchdateien die fast ein Jahr alt sind...
2.4.0.8089 - 2.4.1.8125
Das waren zeiten^^
Schaden das ich die Dateien aus den Classic Tagen nicht mehr habe.


----------



## Caunirauka (30. März 2010)

20,5 und hab ka was das problemm sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aridyne (30. März 2010)

19.3 gb bei mir und 17.6 gb ptr


----------



## BlackLionZ (30. März 2010)

Isaya schrieb:


> Wie... willst du eine Festülatte mit 1tb voll bekommen? Ich habe 2 im PC und bekomme noch nicht einmal die eine mit gerade mal 100gb voll...



Geht ratz-Fatz... hab insgesamt 8 Terrabyte und da sind auch schon einige Terrabyte voll... Ich mache Video-BEarbeitung und wenn du Filmchen in HD-QUali und unkomprimiert erzeugst, ham da schon 3-4 Minuten einige Gigabyte... also falls du hilfe brauchst, deine Platten vollzukriegen, ich helfe dir gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein WOW ordner hat im übrigen 20,2 GB ...


----------



## Nero4444 (30. März 2010)

16,4 GB


----------



## Selidia (30. März 2010)

21 GB WoW
18 GB WoW Testrealmclient

Verstehe aber auch nicht so recht dein Problem.. Vielleicht solltest du nicht "irrelevante" Dateien löschen, dann läuft dein WoW auch wieder rund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (30. März 2010)

Ihr seid so niedlich... *g*

52,3GB
Davon fallen 34,5GB auf ca. 14'922 Screenshots.

Zum Topic selbst: Unter 16gb wirst es nur schwer kriegen. Das einzige was du entfernen kannst sind die ganzen Patchfiles. Azeroth ist halt grooooss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edgehead (30. März 2010)

auch so zwischen 15-20gb aber mir eigentlich sowas von egal ne 1-1,5TB platte ist mittlerweile so billig. und externe platte sind auch sau billig wo man die patches lagern kann also wayne
gibt genug spiele die zwischen 20-35gb groß werden und gerade online spiele sind bekannt dafür etwas groß zu sein


----------



## MadBrease (30. März 2010)

Manche haben es ja richtig erkannt...meine HDD is zu klein. Ich zogg mit nem Lappi und der hat nur 80GB.

Ich hab nur noch ca20GB frei und wenn ich mal was mit Videos mache wird es echt eng. Ne externe is am Lappi auch doof (Bei mir zumindest)

Da ich seit WOW start nix anderes mehr zocke fehlt mir der Vergleich wie groß n PC Spiel heute so ist, deshalb kam die Frage denn ich erinnere mich an Zeiten als WOW noch <10GB war.

Da hilft wohl nur ne neue HDD fürs lappi.


Nun weiß ich wenigstens das es an WOW liegt und nicht an mir....Danke an Eich da draussen!


----------



## yves1993 (31. März 2010)

@Carcharoth O.ô

Ehm bei mir sinds atm 21.0, schein ich ja wohl noch beim Durschnitt zu liegen...

Naja alles net so viel wenn man bedenkt wie die Verhältnisse in den letzten 10 Jahren angestiegen sind^^

Ich erinner mich noch an den alten Rechner meines Vaters wo Windows 98 aktuell war, der hatte gerade mal 1 GB Speicher...


----------



## KInstinct (31. März 2010)

17.7 GB und hat noch 800 GB um sich auszubreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (31. März 2010)

Wuhhu nun ist meiner 24.7 GB groß nach dem Englischen Sprachpaket und meine 2te Festplatte ist nur 25 GB groß ...


----------



## Adremaar (31. März 2010)

15,4 GB (?!)


----------



## Adremaar (31. März 2010)

´Doopel Post - Hoppla


----------



## Ellie (31. März 2010)

Ich find's ja gar nicht so schlimm mit den vielen Gigs auf der Platte. Was mich viel mehr stört ist, dass der ganze Mist irgendwann ja auch mal in Teilen in den Arbeitsspeicher geladen wird und es wird ja auch ständig hin- und hergeschaufelt. Wenn ich mich nach Dalaran einlogge, kann ich gut und gerne noch ein Vollbad nehmen, bevor es losgeht. Gut es ist ne bissel übertrieben, aber es ist schon eine gefühlte Ewigkeit. WoW ist programmiertechnisch einfach zu fett geworden. Und ich sehe auch kein Licht am Horizont. Wenn allein schon ein Minipatch 3.3.3 176 Megs groß ist.


----------



## thewingedshadow (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich wollte jetzt kein eigenes Thema aufmachen da mein Problem das gleiche ist...

Die Partition wo WoW drauf ist hat etwa 20 GB... jetzt lade ich den letzten Patch runter - den 4.0.1... Nu isses schon voll.
Wie krieg ich den Patch unter?
Früher, von BC nach Wotlk, gabs' "alte" MPQ-Dateien die man löschen konnte und die er nicht brauchte... ist das jetzt evtl auch der Fall?
Allein die MPQ-Dateien sind alle schon 17 GB groß.


----------



## Pro328 (13. Oktober 2010)

26.5 Gigabyte  (28.485.729.745 Bytes)


----------



## Terrorprime (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit der WOW-Partition, habe dann einfach alles von dem Laufwerk gelöscht was man nicht mehr braucht.
Alte Patches, Bilder, usw, ich bin mit 19GB free ausgekommen  und hatte dann noch 1,69 über nach dem unpacking und install vorgang!

also der Patch durch war, hat er auto-gelöscht und ich hatte wieder 13GB frei

lg


----------



## Creeb (13. Oktober 2010)

39,83 gb oO,

liegt eventuell am MAC ich hab kein Plan ihr werdet sicher alle Windows benutzen.


----------



## Terrorprime (13. Oktober 2010)

jep! ich für meinen Teil habe noch das gute alte WinXP


----------



## bashanking (13. Oktober 2010)

lol mein erster Rechner hatte nur eine 12,6 GB Platte ^^


----------



## Paradox23 (13. Oktober 2010)

meine wow ordner hat 41.3 gb keine ahnung warum


----------



## Ivensis (13. Oktober 2010)

bashanking schrieb:


> lol mein erster Rechner hatte nur eine 12,6 GB Platte ^^



Toll meine erste festplatte hatte 20MB, wog 2 KG und kostetet 1000 DM


----------



## Killerbeef (13. Oktober 2010)

24,7 Gb ich weiß zwar nicht woher die größe kommt, aber mich juckt es nicht


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Oktober 2010)

hahaaaa...konnte ich heute morgen doch noch lachen.
kA wieviel das spiel an GB braucht...aber da ich mit meinen selbst gedrehten HD videos von konzerten etc. nicht mal 1/4 meiner 1000GB brauche ist es mir ziemlich schnuppe wieviel das spiel benötigt.


----------



## -M@st3r- (13. Oktober 2010)

Paradox23 schrieb:


> meine wow ordner hat 41.3 gb keine ahnung warum



omg das is echt viel :-) 


meiner hat 24,4 GB (26.219.048.960 Bytes)


----------



## Miný (13. Oktober 2010)

wtf ich hab 24,8 GB xD


----------



## Magmaa (13. Oktober 2010)

öhhhhhhhhh also ich mach was falsch 31,5 gb


----------



## redknife (13. Oktober 2010)

Magmaa schrieb:


> öhhhhhhhhh also ich mach was falsch 31,5 gb



das tope ich! 41.8 GB


----------



## Bendt (13. Oktober 2010)

26,1 GB (28.121.896.855 Bytes)


----------



## DasGehirn (13. Oktober 2010)

16,8 gb das waren früherr mal 16.800 Mb !


----------



## Cartman666 (13. Oktober 2010)

Bin derzeit bei 27,1 GB und der Launcher zieht noch knapp 1 GB.

Wem es zu eng auf der Platte wird kann WoW auch einfach auf eine andere Partition verschieben, es wird ja keine Installation benötigt. Bei den derzeitigen Festplattenpreisen ist eine Aufrüstung nromalerweise auch nicht so dramatisch. Notfalls tut es aber auch eine externe Festplatte, da muss man bei USB 2 aber Abstriche bei der Geschwindigkeit machen. Ich überlege gerade, ob ich mir mein WoW auf meine externe 2,5 Zoll Platte kopiere, damit ich die ganze Patcherei nicht nochmal mit meinem Notebook durchmachen muss. Durch den Streaming Client ist mir nämlich noch nicht so ganz klar, welche Dateien ich ausser dem Patch noch alles kopieren müsste, um nicht nochmal die nachträglichen 2 GB runterladen zu müssen. Ich würde mir ja einen echten Komplettpatch wünschen, dieser Runterladzwang nervt einfach nur. Hat (bzw. braucht) ja nicht jeder eine 100 MBit Leitung, die scheinbar in den USA Standard ist.


----------



## Nocc (13. Oktober 2010)

bashanking schrieb:


> lol mein erster Rechner hatte nur eine 12,6 GB Platte ^^



da musste ich lache 
bei meinem erstern rechner (C64) wusste man noch netmal wasn gb is...
da war n mb noch soooo gross 

@TE, bei mir sinds um die 30gb, auf meiner ssd hats zum glück noch genug platz, aber schau doch mal ins blizz tech forum, vllt steht da was man löchen kann
so long


----------



## redknife (13. Oktober 2010)

naja ok ich patche grad und da sind 100erte von dateien die wahrscheinlich am ende zsm gepackt werden. 42gb ist schon bissle krass


----------



## Stevesteel (13. Oktober 2010)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> 16,8 gb das waren früherr mal 16.800 Mb !



Fail!
um natürlich zu posen kann ich stolz behaupten, daß mein erster PC 8 resp. 12Mhz hatte und an eine HDD damals noch nicht zu denken war.
Atm beträgt die Größe meines WOW ORdners 15GB, bei 2 1TB Platten interssiert mich dass allerdings herzlich wenig, da ich es natürlich nicht auf die Systempartition installiert habe


----------



## Nocc (13. Oktober 2010)

bashanking schrieb:


> lol mein erster Rechner hatte nur eine 12,6 GB Platte ^^



da musste ich lache 
bei meinem ersten rechner (C64) wusste man noch netmal wasn gb is...
da war n mb noch soooo gross 

@TE, bei mir sinds um die 30gb, auf meiner ssd hats zum glück noch genug platz, aber schau doch mal ins blizz tech forum, vllt steht da was man löchen kann
so long

sry doppelpost, explorer hängt grade-.-


----------



## Shaila (13. Oktober 2010)

Meiner ist 32 GB groß. :O

Ist das normal?


----------



## DasGehirn (13. Oktober 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Fail!


das war eine anlehnung auf die euro = dm umrechnung ...


----------



## Faransol (13. Oktober 2010)

Isaya schrieb:


> Wie... willst du eine Festülatte mit 1tb voll bekommen? Ich habe 2 im PC und bekomme noch nicht einmal die eine mit gerade mal 100gb voll...



Musik füllt bei mir schon ca. 800gb. Dann noch games usw. usf.^^ noch fragen?

Ach öh topic^^ Kann ich leider net sagen, müsste zuhause schauen. aber ich glaube ich 2x 20gb WoW aufm rechner


----------



## Lornorr (13. Oktober 2010)

28 GB, aber hab die Patchdateien auch noch drin. Die machen 2,61 GB aus.


----------



## Alcois (13. Oktober 2010)

bei mir sinds ganze 26gb Oo


----------



## thewingedshadow (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe nun die MPQ-Dateien auf andere Partitionen ausgelagert. Der Downloader lädt, derzeit ohne Probleme... mal sehen, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## TR4CO (13. Oktober 2010)

Hat den echt noch niemand gebracht?

Na dann mach ich das eben xD




Its over 9000! 




Nein im ernst, es sind 25,6 GB (27.573.127.172 Bytes).


----------



## thewingedshadow (14. Oktober 2010)

Hngh, was ist denn das für ein Mist.

Jetzt habe ich die Partition auf 40 Gb vergrößert. Er installiert. Kurz vor Schluß sagt er, kein Platz mehr frei. Bricht ab. Alles von vorne.
Ich habe alles gelöscht was nur ging. Ich habe die MPQ-Dateien ausgelagert die er nicht zum installieren braucht...
Und ihm reichen 23 GB zum Installieren des Patches nicht.


Ich könnte heulen.


----------



## Saíín (14. Oktober 2010)

26,8 GB mit allem drum und dran!


----------



## Thuum (14. Oktober 2010)

Meiner ist 32,2gb groß.


----------



## Anonymus299 (14. Oktober 2010)

30,7..mit addons screenshots und ner Menge Patches


----------



## RedDevil96 (14. Oktober 2010)

Woat ... ich komme auf 28 gb .... so viel addons sind gar net drauf oO

*kopf kratz*


----------



## Topperharly (14. Oktober 2010)

43 gig und ohne screenshots aufm lepi xD


----------



## Bluebarcode (14. Oktober 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Meiner ist 32,2gb groß.


dito meiner auch, die ganzen pqatches sind ziemlich gross eigentlich ^^


----------



## holstendeckel (14. Oktober 2010)

mein Steam ordner hat über 40gb belegt und ?? heutzutage bekommt man die platten hinterher geschmissen^^

wow sind es glaub 29gb...


----------



## Nexxen (14. Oktober 2010)

26,6 gb !


----------



## Topperharly (14. Oktober 2010)

holstendeckel schrieb:


> mein Steam ordner hat über 40gb belegt und ?? heutzutage bekommt man die platten hinterher geschmissen^^
> 
> wow sind es glaub 29gb...



mein steam ordner hat so um die.. puh denke mal 250-300 gig.


----------



## Oktanpower (14. Oktober 2010)

mh....meiner hatt 28,2 GB
warum so viel ? Ist zwar für 1TB Paltte nicht viel, aber trotzdem


----------



## Pro328 (17. Oktober 2010)

Mein WoW ordner hat nun nach dem patch 31 gigaybte.. finde das ist schon bischen viel gibts da nicht ne lösung zum beispiel irgendwelche unwichtigen dateien die man einfach so löschen kann?


----------



## Kuisito (17. Oktober 2010)

stolze 28.9 GB


----------



## Müsst ihrs wissen? (17. Oktober 2010)

29.3 ^.^ RECORD !!!

K.a wieso hab diverse abermillionen Screenshots ( Mache von jedem mini tier ein Screen  )
Addons für 2 Gb ( unnütze addons auch  Just fun )
dan eben 5 Gb selbstmaterial ( Selbsterstellte Maps von nem Ehemaligen P-server ) ^^ Stört mich aber nicht

Hab für WoW Ingesammt 300 Gb Frei ^^

Naja hab 3 Festplatten mit 1 TB ^^ Überall ist WoW GANZ 1x Abesichert  Freak eben xD


----------



## Flowersun (17. Oktober 2010)

Mein WoW Ordner hat 27,1 GB... Könnte an den knapp 2,5k Screenshots liegen...


----------



## MoccaCafee (17. Oktober 2010)

mein ordner hat 24,6 GB (26.418.745.440 Bytes


----------



## Ultimo01 (17. Oktober 2010)

C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft
hatt bei mir gerade mal 452 mb


----------



## schickedim (17. Oktober 2010)

35,5 gb irgendwas mach ich falsch...


----------



## Flowersun (17. Oktober 2010)

schickedim schrieb:


> 35,5 gb irgendwas mach ich falsch...




Du hast zu spät hier gepostet. Umso mehr Posts umso höher wird die Datenmenge... Musst mal schauen is funny


----------



## Funkydiddy (17. Oktober 2010)

26,3gb Oo Ich glaub da ist nen fehler^^


----------



## Schlaviner (17. Oktober 2010)

Hmm 26,7 GB -.- und 8 GB nur noch frei, un beim neuen Patch bricht er ab un sagt mir die Festplatte wäre voll...


----------



## Exkalibur (17. Oktober 2010)

hab 34 gb oO

kp warum so viel.. hab eigentlich nich viele addons oder screens..

hab zwar nur 200gb festplatte^^ aber dafür ne 2tb externe wo ich filme usw drauf hab stört also auch nich


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Oktober 2010)

nette 9,4 GB mit dem neuen Streaming Client.


----------



## Valdos Theolos (17. Oktober 2010)

Hab 21,5 und wirklich stören tuts mich nicht.


----------



## Igoar85 (17. Oktober 2010)

nach dem Aufräumen nun 22 GB vorher waren es ca 33 GB


----------



## derbolzer (17. Oktober 2010)

meiner ist 27,1gb und es leuft


----------



## wildrazor09 (17. Oktober 2010)

29 gb -.-


----------



## Blôôdymagee (17. Oktober 2010)

Also meiner hat 29,5gb aber mich störts nicht


----------



## Kleina Jäga (17. Oktober 2010)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> Hmm 26,7 GB -.- und 8 GB nur noch frei, un beim neuen Patch bricht er ab un sagt mir die Festplatte wäre voll...



Auslagerungdateien... genau das selbe Problem, und das ich auf ner 100gb Festplatte angeblich nur mit WoW 96gb ausfülle(ist jedoch nicht hier interessant)^^


----------



## tsurugu (17. Oktober 2010)

Wh00t mein WoW-Ordner ist 27GB groß... was habe ich, was ihr nicht habt??
Habe nur 2 Addons, daran kanns nicht liegen xD


----------



## Cristolocos (17. Oktober 2010)

21,6gb was ja völlig normal is, jenachdem wieviele screenshots, add-ons usw man drauf hat.

finds nur lustig wie sich hier einige aufregen das sei zu groß.....

Ich mache eigene Beats und alleine mein Drum-Computer nimmt mir 3,5gb, darüber mache ich in einem Beat vielleicht 10 Sachen, also Basedrums, Snaredrums und HiHats.... wenn ich jetzt noch die ganzen Synthiser dazu rechne und dann noch die ganzen wave sounds, wo jeder einzelne ton von Pianos, Gitarren usw drin ist... omg, das is schon alles fast zusammen 1/2 tb und dann komm noch die ganzen fertigen Beats dazu, da sind wir dann bei ca. 1tb

da finde ich 21 bzw 22gb für WoW nen Witz, wenn man bedenkt wie groß die Spielewelt ist, da kenn ich einige Spiele, die vom Umfang her viel kleiner sind, aber größer als WoW von Speicherplatz her ist!


----------



## Teiby (17. Oktober 2010)

22GB gesamte Ordner.
21,9 der Data Ordner
14,4 alle Daten im Data Ordner außer der Ordner Cache
Der Cache Ordner ist dann 7,5GB groß.


----------



## Lanzalot (17. Oktober 2010)

ich komme auf 24,6 gb, aber davon nichmal 100 mb alte und aktuelle addons


----------



## Tarsos (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich komm auf genau 30 Gb aber naja habe 4 TB da stören mich so ein paar Gb nicht wirklich.


----------



## Xsawadon (17. Oktober 2010)

29,9GB


----------



## Phenyl19 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich komme auf 29,2 Gb,aber bei meiner 1 Tb Festplatte juckt mich das mal so gar nicht.


----------



## deluc (17. Oktober 2010)

29,1GB, ist aber noch die erste installation von 2007  Also alles voll mit Screenshots und vielen Leichen


----------



## Fry22 (17. Oktober 2010)

meiner ist 24,2 weil ich alle sprachen habe außer Rußland


----------



## NeizAnetheron (17. Oktober 2010)

29,7 WTF ... wo ichs letzte mal schaute waren es 21


----------



## Almasor (17. Oktober 2010)

ich hab 27GB^^


----------



## BIGMON (17. Oktober 2010)

Bin mit 25,9 GB dabei...


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (17. Oktober 2010)

42 GB. 

Sind halt seeeeeeeeeehr viele Screenshots. Mein Bruder hat nochmal fast 10 Gb mehr als ich...


----------



## UlluMullu hat HUNGER! (17. Oktober 2010)

Also ich muss erhlich sagen mein Ordner ist 45GB groß...und ich hab kp wieso^^ hab nitmal screenshots drinne -.-


----------



## Moktheshock (17. Oktober 2010)

26,6 gb


----------



## NeizAnetheron (17. Oktober 2010)

UlluMullu schrieb:


> Also ich muss erhlich sagen mein Ordner ist 45GB groß...und ich hab kp wieso^^ hab nitmal screenshots drinne -.-




bots, hax und nerd pics


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (17. Oktober 2010)

50 gb,sind aber wow nomal und test server,ist ein ordner


----------



## Belfurion (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab 28.5GB in Ordner


----------



## Petersburg (17. Oktober 2010)

Müsst schrieb:


> 29.3 ^.^ RECORD !!!
> 
> K.a wieso hab diverse abermillionen Screenshots ( Mache von jedem mini tier ein Screen  )
> Addons für 2 Gb ( unnütze addons auch  Just fun )
> ...



Du hast das böse Wort gesagt!!

Mein Ordner hat 18,8 gb aber ich muss noch 4.0.0 Downloaden


----------



## PumPam (17. Oktober 2010)

23,4 gb habe grad ma gatherer und recount drauf und auch nicht das neue patch


----------



## Monsterwarri (17. Oktober 2010)

27,5 mit dem aktuellen Patch ...


----------



## Jygn (17. Oktober 2010)

Allo

38.1 GB auf 1000GB (mitten am patchen 75%)

Da war Doom2 mit 15 MB auf 'ner 120 MB Platte irgendwie deutlich größer

Slán
Jygn

*eine Festplatte ist per Definition zu klein*


----------



## Arosk (17. Oktober 2010)

Die 38 GB werden verursacht, da die aktuellen Daten gesichert werden falls der Patchvorgang fehlschlägt. Wenn er fehlschlägt wird alles zurückgesetzt und man kanns nochmal versuchen. Aktuell mit Patch ist der Ordner knapp 21,5 GB groß wenn man die Patchdateien löscht.


----------



## Kehrin (17. Oktober 2010)

Mein WoW Ordner ist 24,7GB groß, ohne Addons !


----------



## No_ones (17. Oktober 2010)

wuhu wie alle ieine zahl schreiben :

16,7


----------



## Janica-Damira (17. Oktober 2010)

28,2..... uff hätt ich jetzt nicht gedacht.

die alten patch und downloader von patch 2.2. schießmichtot... kann man die einfach löschen??

Bin in der Beziehung ein wenig noob


----------



## monthy (17. Oktober 2010)

29,9 GB. Nicht schlecht.

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich die Updatefiles net löschen, sondern hin und wieder archiviere.

Mich stört es aber eh nicht, da man heute eh genug Festplattenplatz hat.




Mfg


----------



## Janica-Damira (17. Oktober 2010)

monthy schrieb:


> 29,9 GB. Nicht schlecht.
> 
> Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich die Updatefiles net löschen, sondern hin und wieder archiviere.
> 
> ...



Eben nicht, hab ne 70 GB Platte und davon sind 55 GB belegt....


----------



## Norica (17. Oktober 2010)

36GB aber juckt mich nicht


----------



## merc91 (17. Oktober 2010)

22,4 liegt an den vielen screens die ich seit classic gemacht habe


----------



## rigo_ntk (17. Oktober 2010)

13,2 bei mir


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Oktober 2010)

Janica-Damira schrieb:


> Eben nicht, hab ne 70 GB Platte und davon sind 55 GB belegt....



Nimm einfach 50€ in die Hand. Damit bekommst du eine sehr gute und schnelle 1TB-Platte und hast keine Probleme mehr!


----------



## xINCE (17. Oktober 2010)

27


----------



## der_era (17. Oktober 2010)

Sahnige 25,8 GB und null Probleme damit


----------



## No_ones (17. Oktober 2010)

Janica-Damira schrieb:


> Eben nicht, hab ne 70 GB Platte und davon sind 55 GB belegt....


für 50€ kriegste ne 1tb festplatte


----------



## Terokan (17. Oktober 2010)

25,6gb


----------



## Provieh (17. Oktober 2010)

27,0


----------



## Maxam (17. Oktober 2010)

30 GB+ bei mir macht aber nix da ich alleine ne eigene Festplatte für iTunes habe


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (17. Oktober 2010)

27,5 GB aber auf ner extra Partition. Lösche allerdings auch keine Update pakete.


----------



## OpSnoobOpS (20. Oktober 2010)

mein WoW ordner ist 27.8GB groß ^^


----------



## kingpin1990 (20. Oktober 2010)

31,7gb


----------



## Kirali (21. Oktober 2010)

kingpin1990 schrieb:


> 31,7gb



meiner auch, juckt mich aber net hab 2 x 500 GB^^


----------



## Druiden-Eule (21. Oktober 2010)

meiner is nur 48 gb groß ^^
wobei da uraltscreens und der beta ordner drin is


----------



## Masahiko (21. Oktober 2010)

meiner ist auch schon 27,3 gb groß. Habs gerade nachgesehn, weils mich ehrlich gesagt nicht juckt


----------



## Babrossa (21. Oktober 2010)

Habe 28.8 Gb, frag mich wo das alles herkommt xD


----------



## Weisheit (21. Oktober 2010)

28,2^^


----------



## Kerosin22 (21. Oktober 2010)

28,2GB scheis addons ^^


----------



## ChaosX (21. Oktober 2010)

31 GB XD
Habe ich gewonnen ?


----------



## Duselette (21. Oktober 2010)

MadBrease schrieb:


> Mir fiel auf das in dem Ordner "Daten" etliche mpq-Dateien sind...sind die Spielrelevant (denk schon da die mehrere GB haben)



einfach alles löschen was dir suspekt erscheint.

Mal im ernst: hast du nur eine 20GB Platte, dass dich die Größe des WoW Ordners interessiert?


----------



## neowringer (21. Oktober 2010)

mein ordner is mit addons knapp 29.8gb gross


----------



## Poseidoom (21. Oktober 2010)

Mein Ordner ist 29.8 GB groß, dennoch nutze ich nur 2 Addons! xD


----------



## Rellin (21. Oktober 2010)

29.9GB aber was solls hab 2750GB Platz in meiner Kiste


----------



## Crais (21. Oktober 2010)

27,6gb


----------



## Chirogue (21. Oktober 2010)

30,1gb...  wer bietet mehr?


----------



## Grushdak (21. Oktober 2010)

Sinnvoller ist es allerdings, möglichst wenig belegt zu haben.
Was nützen 2x 1TB Platten, wenn sie voll sind und selbst beim hardwaremäßig "besten" PC nix mehr geht.
Ihr glaubt wohl immer noch, je mehr umso besser. 

Mein WoW-Ordner beträgt gerade mal 21, 8 GB inclusive 16 AddOns. 

greetz


----------



## BlizzLord (21. Oktober 2010)

Fals es schon gesagt wurde sorry.

Es gibt auch noch 2 Ordner namens "Update" und "Patches" die können auch weg.


----------



## noidic (21. Oktober 2010)

gestern abend aus Zufall mal nachgesehen, ich glaub ich bin Recordhalter mit knapp 200gb. Sind aber noch einige videomittschnitte drin


----------



## Quentaros (21. Oktober 2010)

<------ 29,7GB grade nachgeschaut, werde den ORdner aber etwas verjüngen


----------



## 19-Decide-92 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, 26,6gb... aber wayne? O.o können noch 26gb zukommen 2tb platz...


----------



## Maothin_Suridan (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht welches Problem du mit ~16 GB hast, so viel ist es ja auch net. 
Bin bei ~27 GB und hab im Moment kaum Addons drauf und nur wenig Screenshots.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Oktober 2010)

28,2 GB, und die meisten screens sind schon in nem andern ordner.


----------



## Legacy (21. Oktober 2010)

28,5 gb ;D nur 20 mb addons :> aber 20,5 gb Data Ordner :>


----------



## hashmich (21. Oktober 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> 28,2 GB, bietet wer mehr? =X




Auf meiner Externen sogar über 40Gbyte, wobei ich da noch nicht kontrolliert habe was da alles drin ist.
Allerdings keine Videomitschnitte wie bei einem Vorposter.


----------



## Zangor (21. Oktober 2010)

31,2 GB und 30,8 GB und was soll der Geiz? Platz ist genug und was man an Patches löscht muss man bei der nächsten Neuinstallation nur wieder neu herunterladen.


----------



## IceTea_light (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab 27,9 GB und kaum Addons und Screens drauf ^^


----------



## fraudani (21. Oktober 2010)

28,6 ... Aber stört mich nicht, Festplatte ist groß genug.


----------



## Zhoor (21. Oktober 2010)

Wtf sollte ich mir jetzt sorgen machen ich habe 29GB nur in dem wow ordner hier haben ja manche nur halb so viel Oo


----------



## Sèv! (21. Oktober 2010)

Meiner umfasst 28,8gb.

Was mache ich falsch? :'P


----------



## Melbac (21. Oktober 2010)

Oh Mann hier sind wider Spzialisten unterwegs,




Könnte man zurück zum Thema kommen - ist es möglich die Größe des WoW Ordners zu reduzieren - indem man z.B. die Intros und die Ingame-Sequenzen löscht?

Manche Leute legen wert auf Qualität und haben deshalb eine SSD im PC - die sind schweineteuer, aber rasend schnell. Wenn auf ner 80 GB platte Win7 + WoW schon über 50 gb fressen ist man froh über jedes GB das man einsparen kann.




und wer hier von ner schnellen 1TB platte um 50€ schreibt - schnell mein Freund, ist was anderes^^


----------



## Katerli (21. Oktober 2010)

Mein WoW Ordner 25,3GB  Hab genug größe Festplatte da braucht mir keine sorgen machen *grins*


----------



## Plaigor (21. Oktober 2010)

32,4 GB ähm ich weuß nicht was da falch is hab nur gefühlte 12 sreens und 3 addons die auch nur wenig speicher verbrauchen und ähm mein Rechner is bis auf wow so gut wie leer und trotzdem VOLL XD und alte patches lösche ich bei meiner 64 kb/s leitung lieber nich


----------



## Grushdak (21. Oktober 2010)

Packt Euch doch die Patches allesamt auf einen Stick!


----------



## VivAce (21. Oktober 2010)

Okay, ich denke wir haben jetzt begriffen, dass WOW im Normalfall zwischen 16 und 30 GB Festplattenspeicher liegt. 

Ich habe den Ordner Updates leer gemacht, den Ordner Patch(es) gibt es nicht und liege trotzdem noch bei 22GB. (Die übrigens im Ordner Data stecken). Habt ihr nen Tip, was ich alles löschen kann um auf 16 GB runterzukommen?

Und ja für mich ist es wichtig... Ich habe ne SSD von 80GB in meinem Laptop und ne weitere SSD Platte 120GB gibt es ab 400 €...

Danke schonmal ^^


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (21. Oktober 2010)

Incl. Addons, Screens etc. 33,8 GB, hab aber auch noch über 800 GB Platz.


----------



## Mamorarxx (21. Oktober 2010)

32,3GB =D aber egal hab ne 2 terrabyte externe festplatte


----------



## Dansh (21. Oktober 2010)

so um die öhm 27,2 gb groß.... wieso? ka.... Stört es mich? Nö... mit über 1TB speicher iset mir ziemlich wurscht.... leigt aber auch daran dass alle updates die vom BL-Downloader geladen werden in dem ordner gespeichert werden.... Wenn du alles löscht has du nur 1 fullpatch drauf deshalb auch so wenig..... also hin und wieder FULL-PATCHES extern speichern und den rest im Ordner Löschen... dann is das Neupatchen Nach instalation und repair einfacher xD


----------



## WackoJacko (21. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir gute 30 GB... wer bietet mehr?


----------



## saibot1207 (21. Oktober 2010)

mh?

ich hab über 29 Gb...


----------



## Oberon86 (21. Oktober 2010)

ich bin bei guten 27,2 Gb


----------



## hagrit (21. Oktober 2010)

36GB xd


----------



## Umnock (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe drei WoW ordner und das komisch ist alle drei haben eine andere GB ^^ 
der Hauptordner hat 24,6, der 2 hat 26,2 und der 3te hat 30,4GB 2 & 3 sind eigendlich kopien vom Hauptordner -.-


----------



## Scheibenkäse (21. Oktober 2010)

oO Mein WoW-Ordner hat 25,5gb und Patch 4.0.1 hab ich noch gar nicht drauf


----------



## Lichfritzer (21. Oktober 2010)

Meiner hat 26,6 *husten*(ich lösche die Daten von Addons die ich gelöscht habe nie )


----------



## Rockt (21. Oktober 2010)

MadBrease schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Mein WOW Ordner hat stolze 16,8 GB. Da WOW (auch vorm Patch) öftermal nicht so rund lief entschied ich mich zur neuinstallation.
> 
> ...





Sers, meiner hat 29 GB xD


----------



## Helgesen (21. Oktober 2010)

meiner hat 25,7 GB


----------



## alepet (21. Oktober 2010)

Also ihr habts ja fast alle so kleine 

Ich bin bei 29,0 GB ^^

Patches von 2.4 - 4.0.1 !

(Addons grade mal 200MB groß  )


----------



## Schruki (21. Oktober 2010)

30,1 GB (32.338.167.344 Bytes)

(muss ich dazu wirklich noch was schreiben? xD)


----------



## Telpredis (21. Oktober 2010)

Mein Ordner ist 28,5 GB groß


----------



## Ronack (21. Oktober 2010)

ich komm auf 29,5 gb


----------



## Junoic (21. Oktober 2010)

36,2 GB ohne Screens... wüsste nich was ich da rauslöschen "darf" ohne das was kaputt geht, deswegen lass ich alles so wie es is, solange es nix aufhält ^^


----------



## Technocrat (21. Oktober 2010)

MadBrease schrieb:


> Was mich nun juckt...wie groß ist euer Ordner zur Zeit


31 GB. Nach 5 Jahren haben sich doch ein paar Sachen angesammelt. Aber WTF? 1TB Plattenplatz kostet heutzutage 50 Euro, auf ein paar dutzend GB kommt es mir da nicht an.


----------



## RegokGer (21. Oktober 2010)

Wie kann man sich bloß wegen 16GB aufregen?

<- 46GB WoW-Ordner 


2 Festplatte im Rechner FTW

Ne 40GB SSD für Counterstrike und co, und ne 250gb SSD für WoW und den Rest.


----------



## Trôublex (22. Oktober 2010)

29,8 GB


----------



## Andoral1990 (22. Oktober 2010)

meiner hat 23,7gb   hab ich jetzt den größten? *hust*


----------



## Overburn (22. Oktober 2010)

31,901 gb

ist das normal?


----------



## Vadesh (22. Oktober 2010)

30,4 Giga Byte ohne sonderliche viele Addons und ohne viele Screenshots. Fällt bei einem Terrabyte Festplatte aber nicht wirklich auf


----------



## Syraxa (22. Oktober 2010)

Mein Ordner trägt 28 Gb mit sich rum, aber solange alles noch flüssig läuft und keine Probleme aufkommen, ist es mir egal wie groß der Ordner noch wird.
Ich mach mir erst gedanken wenn es plötzlich den Bach runter geht und ich nichts mehr machen kann. ^^


----------



## Peter@buffed (22. Oktober 2010)

29,9 GB bin ich Platz 3? *g

oh wohl doch nicht


----------

